# Necesito el manual de usuario de la miniclave marca Matachana, modelo 21 LE



## albertodaniel3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Y tambien  el manual de service, en algunos ciclos da el error E 4 ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 16, 2013)

vas a tener que probar mandarles un correo 
http://www.matachana.com/productos/esterilizadores.html


----------

